# Heat output temperature of Pellet Stove



## relxn88 (Sep 21, 2008)

Anybody know what the actual temperature being blown out (on High,Mid and Low) from their pellet stoves? My low is less then 100, the mid is about 150 and the high is about 200 degrees. I did a search and couldn't find an answer.


----------



## chrisasst (Sep 21, 2008)

what kind of stove do you have?  Heck my high output is about 130-140  I have a crappy kozi.


----------



## tonyd (Sep 21, 2008)

Quad Castile 140 low 182-5 on med. With Hamer's Hot ones.Tested with a Weston temp probe inserted down the center tube of the exchanger. I have a e-mail in to Lignetics looking for dealers in my area. This will be the last pellet I try before I purchase per ton. HTHs


----------



## relxn88 (Sep 22, 2008)

chrisasst said:
			
		

> what kind of stove do you have?  Heck my high output is about 130-140  I have a crappy kozi.


 
My stove is a St. Croix York insert. I stuck some meat thermometers in the vents to check the temperatures. The reason I asked the question was because the heat doesn't circulate to well around my home(typical cape cod style with four indivdual rooms on first floor) and I thought maybe the insert wasn't putting out enough heat.


----------



## beartham (Nov 5, 2008)

I can only get a max output temp of 99 F.  Mostly it is around 91-94. This is a Kozi 100 pellet stove. Surely something must be wrong.

beartham


----------



## MCPO (Nov 5, 2008)

There are so many variations of ways to measure the output temperature of so many different pellet stoves that I would hardly attempt to compare mine with another.  Not to mention the effects of different brands, models, fan speeds, pellets burned , heat settings, OAK, draft,venting ,etc.
 It`s rarely ever gonna be apples to apples.


----------



## chrisasst (Nov 5, 2008)

beartham said:
			
		

> I can only get a max output temp of 99 F.  Mostly it is around 91-94. This is a Kozi 100 pellet stove. Surely something must be wrong.
> 
> beartham



well, I have a kozi 120, a little smaller than yours.  What controls do you have on yours? Is it the dials or the buttons?  If you don't have a thermostat, make sure you have it on manual. Also what kind of pellets are you using?With the best pellets I can find, my highest temp on the highest setting is 140, that was about 12" in front.  You will also have to play around with the air adjustment.


----------



## bungalobob (Nov 5, 2008)

beartham said:
			
		

> I can only get a max output temp of 99 F.  Mostly it is around 91-94. This is a Kozi 100 pellet stove. Surely something must be wrong.
> 
> beartham


Wouldn't know what is wrong, but jeez, if your only getting about 91-94 degrees, it wouldn't be worth running. Unless it was built just to give a nice fire to look at. Good luck, hope you get it figured out.


----------



## woodsman23 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine pins the meat thermo at 200 so i know its at least that hot. on aa setting of 4


----------



## buildingmaint (Nov 6, 2008)

Breckwell Big E my thermostat reads 150-160 on # 3


----------



## DiggerJim (Nov 6, 2008)

relxn88 said:
			
		

> Anybody know what the actual temperature being blown out (on High,Mid and Low) from their pellet stoves? My low is less then 100, the mid is about 150 and the high is about 200 degrees. I did a search and couldn't find an answer.


Hundreds of degrees in my Lennox Profile 30 Insert. (see https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/24352/) I have a couple of posts in that thread where I reported my temp readings from inside the exchanger tubes (several hundred cooking degrees) to an inch or so in front (226 F on medium).


----------



## Jakethepup (Nov 6, 2008)

I stuck mine in, the blower OMG that sounds bad, LOL I mean I stuck my meat thermometer in and it pegs the reading at over 190 degrees that is on high for about 30 minutes. Maybe I can use the insert for a weenie roast.


----------



## webbie (Nov 6, 2008)

The output temperature depends on a lot of factors, which obviously can vary:

1. The input temp - the air going through a pellet stove may rise 50 degrees. So if the room started out at 50, it might be 100, while if the room was 70, it might be 120.
2. The blower speed and control - more air=lower temp
3. The amount of pellets being used - more pellets=more heat
4. The design of the stove and heat exchanger.

In the end, the air output temp does not matter as much as the quantity of air. Nothing can be concluded from the air output temp alone.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow your stoves suck.  What is the brand of pellet yopu are using?  Try ProPellet and see what you get.


My Breckwell Big E will cause a piece of cardboard to ignite into flames if it is within 24" of the heat exchangers.  I HAD a dog that got close.



Just kidding
Hey Bill

Eric


----------



## beartham (Nov 6, 2008)

It was the manual button. :red: I had it on high-low, which apparently nullifies the heat adjustment. On manual, the heat adjustment does work. Now getting high temp of about 160 F.  That is good for me.

Thanks guys.

beartham


----------



## slls (Nov 6, 2008)

On high during burn in it went too 220 + gauge ran out, on medium 150 and all on high fan for the heat output setting.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 6, 2008)

beartham said:
			
		

> It was the manual button. :red: I had it on high-low, which apparently nullifies the heat adjustment. On manual, the heat adjustment does work. Now getting high temp of about 160 F.  That is good for me.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> beartham



The hi/low and on/off is only for thermostat.

Eric


----------

